# Oats so simple V normal quaker oats



## randomsomething (Feb 7, 2013)

HI all

I have read this forum for ages but never posted.

Had IBS d for 10 years plus and managed to virtually resolve things with psyllium husks, acidophillis and avoidance of insoluble fibre. i.e I eat white bread, not much fruit or veg and so on.

~In fact thanking the pooh god every morning for having a reasonably solid pooh is something I am sure you can connect with!!!

This morning out of the blue I am back to the worst IBS again. Horrid loose stools and that shooting feeling of liquid zooming around and ready to explode out of me!! I am now so paranoid that I am back to square one again... been trying all morning to work out what has happened.

The only thing I can think of is normally in the morning I have oats so simple with skim milk. I have had this day in day out for years so no issues. The shop didn't have the sachets yesterday so I bought a box of normal quaker oats and made that up this morning.

Is there any difference in the two or am I just grasping at straws? Are the normal quaker oats bigger? More fibre?

I will feel happier if I know the trigger and this is the only thing I can think of..... has anyone else found an issue?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Oatmeal should be okay regardless, if anything the instant would be worse because of additives. Oats are soluble fiber. Could you have eaten something or taken a medication hours ago? had an event (anxiety, stress) that triggered it? Maybe you caught a bug of some sort. Sometimes there is no answer, you just have to bear it until it clears up. Hoping you a quick recovery.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah this sounds like maybe something else is going on... see how you do and let us know. Feel better!


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

I empathise so much with your post.

I ate homemade sausage roll last night (eaten them before) and within minutes I was bathroom bound! So inbetween hugging my hot water bottle, I looked to see what could have changed and the only thing I found was that the ready made pastry was a different to that I had used before by one ingredient; deactivited yeast!

Am I any further forward? I will try the other pastry I used before and see but I've learnt that sometimes we never find out the "trigger" that is what sucks about IBS.


----------

